# GOW: Texas A&M vs. Kansas



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

vs.








Saturday, Feb. 3, 9:00​


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm probably a little bit more supportive of Texas A&M on this board than most, but too much Kansas in this one. Kansas really showed up in their biggest home game of the year, beating Oklahoma St. by 30, and they just manhandled Nebraska on their home court the other night. Close game, but a little too much Jayhawks in this one.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am trying to score tix for the game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

too bad this is NOT the GOW..try Oregon/UCLA for the Pac-10 lead.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> too bad this is NOT the GOW..try Oregon/UCLA for the Pac-10 lead.


:lol: your spliting hairs here. both games are top 10 teams in them


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> too bad this is NOT the GOW..try Oregon/UCLA for the Pac-10 lead.



"*GOW:* Texas A&M vs. Kansas"

Apparently, it is


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

MAS RipCity said:


> too bad this is NOT the GOW..try Oregon/UCLA for the Pac-10 lead.


I think it's safe to say that this game will definitely be closer than the Oregon at UCLA game.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I think it's safe to say that this game will definitely be closer than the Oregon at UCLA game.


UCLA lost to Oregon last time they played.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> UCLA lost to Oregon last time they played.


That was at Oregon though. A&M is a very balanced team...there's really only a few teams in the top 25 that are worse than the Ducks on the defensive side of the ball.

UCLA by 6-10.

Kansas by a couple


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> UCLA lost to Oregon last time they played.


That was @Eugene. Bruins will win this win by a dozen.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Oregon seems to find a way to win in every close game. UCLA is more talented and plays better defense, but I think Oregon is going to give them fits. I think UCLA wins, but a 8 point win means a 2 point game in my opinion. UCLA hits their free throws in the last minute to win by 8.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

All I'm saying is that both these games feautre two top ten opponents. In my opinion, the odds of Texas A&M winning at Kansas is better than the odds of Oregon winning at UCLA, thus making the Big 12 matchup the better one.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

nothing against UCLA and Oregon, this thread is NOT about that game. It is about the basketballboards.com Game of the Week Texas A&M at Kansas. The best two defensive big 12 teams. Pupil vs teacher Gillispie was at one point Bill Self's assistant. 

I really have not been on the Aggie bandwagon this season. This game might change my tune, but I really do not know. I do not think they warrent a top10 team as really they are 1 and 3 vs top 25 teams. of course they took UCLA to the wire.

I think Kansas will in a close matchup, maybe by 3-8 point range. of course we all said that vs Okalhoma State it would be a close matchup, look at that,a nd we say that KU wll crush Mizzou, and look at that. 

this will be A&M's game to see if they belong in teh elite teams. This KU game will show to the world that they have the talent to beat any team, but that has beenKU's demise this season, sometime talent can not win all.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Texas A&M vs. Kansas has way more talent in it than Oregon vs. UCLA. I would much rather watch the Big 12 game, alone with 90% of the country.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

There are basketball teams on the left coast? Learn something new everyday...


Anyway I take Kansas. At home, TAMU is probably a little overrated, and Kansas usually shows up against good teams.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Texas A&M vs. Kansas has way more talent in it than Oregon vs. UCLA. I would much rather watch the Big 12 game, alone with 90% of the country.


Your from the midwest, of course you'd rather watch that matchup.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I wanna watch both games. I like the Aggies here simply because they play defense. Gillespie is a hell of a coach and I think the Aggies have the two best players in the game with Acie Law and Joseph Jones. The only question is whether or not A&M can win a game on the road against a Kansas squad that's been on a roll. Like steamroll. Regardless, I don't think the Jayhawks are organized enough in the halfcourt to wear down A&M's defense. So I'm going to say...

Texas A&M-63
Kansas-59

And I think the Bruins handle Oregon at home, largely because I still don't trust Oregon enough after the past few years to think they can win a big game on the road at all.

UCLA-81
Oregon-68


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

MoscowHeel said:


> There are basketball teams on the left coast? Learn something new everyday...
> 
> 
> Anyway I take Kansas. At home, TAMU is probably a little overrated, and Kansas usually shows up against good teams.


I'm still confused as to why people think this team is overrated.  Only losses are on the road to LSU, Texas Tech, and to UCLA by 3 points. They're one of the best defensive teams in the country, and they aren't too shabby on offense. Weapons all over the place: Law from the perimeter, and solid big men in Jones and Kavaliauskas. What many people consider to be their 4th best player, Josh Carter, could actually be the star on a lot of teams. I actually wouldn't be surprised if I picked them to win it all in my bracket 5 weeks from now.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I'm still confused as to why people think this team is overrated. Only losses are on the road to LSU, Texas Tech, and to UCLA by 3 points. They're one of the best defensive teams in the country, and they aren't too shabby on offense. Weapons all over the place: Law from the perimeter, and solid big men in Jones and Kavaliauskas. What many people consider to be their 4th best player, Josh Carter, could actually be the star on a lot of teams. I actually wouldn't be surprised if I picked them to win it all in my bracket 5 weeks from now.


Nov 10 - W vs. Prairie View, 81-49 
Nov 17 - W vs. Lamar, 94-60 
Nov 18 - W vs. Louisiana Tech, 75-59 
Nov 19 - W vs. Saint Louis, 69-33 Wrap Box 
Nov 25 - W vs. Idaho State, 74-44 
Nov 27 - W vs. Ark-Little Rock, 75-35 Wrap Box 
Dec 2 - W vs. Pacific, 74-62 Wrap Box 
Dec 5 - L at L-S-U, 52-64 Wrap Box 
Dec 9 - L at U-C-L-A, 62-65 Wrap Box 
Dec 12 - W vs. Fordham, 84-61 Wrap Box 
Dec 16 - W vs. Jacksonville, 97-58 Wrap Box 
Dec 22 - W at Auburn, 87-58 Wrap Box 
Dec 28 - W vs. Grambling St, 101-27 Wrap Box 
Jan 2 - W vs. Winthrop, 71-51 Wrap Box 
Jan 6 - W vs. Kansas State, 69-65 Wrap Box 
Jan 9 - W at Baylor, 61-51 Wrap Box 
Jan 13 - W at Colorado, 87-69 Wrap Box 
Jan 20 - W vs. Oklahoma State, 67-49 Wrap Box 
Jan 24 - L at Texas Tech, 68-70 Wrap Box 
Jan 27 - W vs. Oklahoma, 70-61 Wrap Box 
Jan 31 - W vs. Iowa State, 73-49 

However, really only two wins in non-con jump out, @Auburn and Winthrop. They the two non-con loss are to Top 25 teams. 

I do have respect for them, I do think they belong in the top 25, but I do not think they belong in the top 10 as of yet. It could change after the game this Saturday.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Who belongs in ahead of them? Butler, Memphis? A&M definitely has a stronger resume than either of those teams. Other than the games they lost in, they've pretty much dominated every game other than the one against Kansas St. Don't overlook that 20 point Winthrop win, either, a team that nearly upset Wisconsin and UNC earlier this year.

You have Oklahoma St. ranked above A&M. That's a joke. You think A&M is gonna go lay an egg at Kansas like Okie St. did?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> I wanna watch both games. I like the Aggies here simply because they play defense. Gillespie is a hell of a coach and I think the Aggies have the two best players in the game with Acie Law and Joseph Jones. The only question is whether or not A&M can win a game on the road against a Kansas squad that's been on a roll. Like steamroll. Regardless, I don't think the Jayhawks are organized enough in the halfcourt to wear down A&M's defense. So I'm going to say...
> 
> Texas A&M-63
> Kansas-59
> ...


Beating Washington St. on the road wasn't a big road win?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Texas A&M vs. Kansas has way more talent in it than Oregon vs. UCLA. I would much rather watch the Big 12 game, alone with 90% of the country.


big 12 hoops is teh sux this year minus Kevin Durant.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Who belongs in ahead of them? Butler, Memphis? A&M definitely has a stronger resume than either of those teams. Other than the games they lost in, they've pretty much dominated every game other than the one against Kansas St. Don't overlook that 20 point Winthrop win, either, a team that nearly upset Wisconsin and UNC earlier this year.
> 
> You have Oklahoma St. ranked above A&M. That's a joke. You think A&M is gonna go lay an egg at Kansas like Okie St. did?



I did not say I was overlooking that winthrop win, if you look at my comments above, I said that was a quality non-con win. I said it was a win that jump out. I did not said that A&M will lay an egg. I am just pointed out that we thought KU/OSU game would be a close match up and it was not, and I said hte opposite for KU/Mizzou game. Blow out as everyone predicted, and it was a close matchup. I was just pointed it out a couple facts. In my previous comments, I said that KU will win in a close matchup 3 to 8 point range. That is not saying the Aggies will lay an egg. Yes A*M has a better resume than Memphis and Butler, but I do not htink they are a top 10 team. If they beat KU, they are #10 in my next rankings, if they lose in a great matchup, they might move up


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> big 12 hoops is teh sux this year minus Kevin Durant.


Are you forgetting


Law
Rush
Wright
Jarius Jackson

those are some quality big name players

This may be a down year for big 12 a little, but they have perhaps one of the best Frosh/sophmore classes in hte nation, and the big 12 will be aforce.

Also, big 12 still ahve 4 Top 25 teams, KU, A&M, OSU, and UT, andpossibly texas tech sometime this season.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

If Texas A&M has a better resume than Butler or Memphis, why do you have both those teams ranked in your top 10 ahead of A&M?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> big 12 hoops is teh sux this year minus Kevin Durant.


Kansas and Texas A&M are better than Texas. By a lot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> Are you forgetting
> 
> 
> Law
> ...


I don't think its a down year for the Big 12 at all. I think they are solid from the top 5.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Yea I think the Big 12's top 5 may be better than any other top 5 in the country...

Kansas
Texas A&M
Oklahoma State
Texas
Kansas State

The only conferences with any claim to having five better teams top-to-bottom is the Pac-10(UCLA/Oregon/USC/Washington State/Arizona/Stanford) and maybe the ACC.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, the last time I checked, there's more than five teams in a conference. The Big 12's bottom teams are far worse than any of the other power coferences.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> That was @Eugene. Bruins will win this win by a dozen.


:worthy:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Unfortunately, the last time I checked, there's more than five teams in a conference. The Big 12's bottom teams are far worse than any of the other power coferences.


But I was only talking about the top 5 teams in each conference.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm kinda surprised this line started at 5.5...that's a little too high if you ask me.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow, what a shot by Acie Law, 67-66 A&M with 20 seconds left.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow what a win by Texas A&M. Props to T. Shock on picking the upset.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I felt this game was a very good one. First half was great. the second half until the last 5 min, KU domintated, and it really did not suprise me. KU this season has had a hard time nailing the coffin. A&M has earned my respect to be a top 10 team


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> I felt this game was a very good one. First half was great. the second half until the last 5 min, KU domintated, and it really did not suprise me. KU this season has had a hard time nailing the coffin. A&M has earned my respect to be a top 10 team


With the A&M win at Kansas, and the Oklahoma St. loss at (gulp) Colorado, maybe you'll rank the Aggies over the Cowboys lol...It was really only a matter of time until people saw how overrated Oklahoma St. really was.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Captain clutch does it again! Eight points in the last two minutes.


----------



## jksaggie08 (Jan 31, 2006)

Acie Law is the man! Hopefully we can keep up the intensity for texas on monday night.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

how come people are still voting in poll AFTER teh game? it was 6-6 at the end of game, now it is 10 -6 24 hours after the game


----------

